# Felix's first nail clipping experience



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix's nails seem to be very slow growing, so I haven't needed to trim them until today. (I noticed two were curling downward a bit and got worried about them becoming ingrown.) I was able to get one nail in the tub and an entire foot sitting on the couch. I'll have to go back for the others later.

He doesn't look too pleased with me. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hehehe... Whenever Milly sees the nail clippers, she tucks her feet under her and hides her face. :lol: And some people say hedgehogs aren't smart! She knows that clippers = annoying nail time with Mommy getting exasperated, and tweezers = yummy mealies from Mommy. :lol: 

Sounds like Felix is just a typical hog - not thrilled at all by pedicures.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

It wasn't a very successful nail clipping. I tried to do it in the sink with a little water to discourage him from balling up, but he kept balling up anyway then sneezing. I got so paranoid about him aspirating water and getting a URI, I gave up on the bath approach.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Hehehe... Whenever Milly sees the nail clippers, she tucks her feet under her and hides her face. :lol: And some people say hedgehogs aren't smart! She knows that clippers = annoying nail time with Mommy getting exasperated, and tweezers = yummy mealies from Mommy. :lol:
> 
> Sounds like Felix is just a typical hog - not thrilled at all by pedicures.


you pick up your mealworms with tweezers? :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > you pick up your mealworms with tweezers? :lol:


I usually fish them out of the container with a spoon. You can judge me all you want, but bugs are gross! :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I cut Diggory's back nails tonight for the first time. For some reason they were really long but the fronts were fine. Which is good because I have no idea how I'm going to get to the front nails. I got both back feet successfully  He didn't even freak out too much, he just put his quills up a little and I think that's only cuz I wouldn't let him sqeeze out of my hand.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

lehaley said:


> jerseymike1126 said:
> 
> 
> > hanhan27 said:
> ...


you are so right those bugs are gross i use twezers too luly turns out he dosent like them


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> I cut Diggory's back nails tonight for the first time. For some reason they were really long but the fronts were fine. Which is good because I have no idea how I'm going to get to the front nails. I got both back feet successfully  He didn't even freak out too much, he just put his quills up a little and I think that's only cuz I wouldn't let him sqeeze out of my hand.


I actually started with Felix's front feet today because I knew they'd probably be the hardest to get a hold of. I managed to get an entire foot and then the nail that was curling inward slightly on the other front foot. I wanted to keep going, but I could tell I was driving him completely nuts so I decided to wait on the rest. I think I'm going to attempt to distract him with food next time.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehe... Whenever Milly sees the nail clippers, she tucks her feet under her and hides her face. :lol: And some people say hedgehogs aren't smart! She knows that clippers = annoying nail time with Mommy getting exasperated, and tweezers = yummy mealies from Mommy. :lol:
> ...


Heck yes I do! Mealworms disgust me. I literally almost puked the first time I accidentally touched one. :shock:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I give you guys a lot of credit. It shows you really love your pet


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

lehaley said:


> I actually started with Felix's front feet today because I knew they'd probably be the hardest to get a hold of. I managed to get an entire foot and then the nail that was curling inward slightly on the other front foot. I wanted to keep going, but I could tell I was driving him completely nuts so I decided to wait on the rest. I think I'm going to attempt to distract him with food next time.


I have more trouble with the front feet too. The best method I've found for Milly is to sit at a table, set her down in front of me with her butt against my chest... then I slide my hand under her, get some leverage by holding my hand across her underside with her front legs hanging over my hand, and clip as fast as humanly possible. Sometimes she's extra fussy and this doesn't work, so I put her on her back and touch her sides (which she hates) until she balls up a little bit, and clip the front nails that way. Nail clipping is such a dramatic process with hedgehogs :lol:



jerseymike1126 said:


> I give you guys a lot of credit. It shows you really love your pet


Of course! Although, Milly doesn't really appreciate it when I accidentally touch a mealworm and proceed to shriek and start gagging. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> I give you guys a lot of credit. It shows you really love your pet


 :lol: Haha, well thank you.  I can still remember the look of shock on my boyfriend's face when I pulled a container of live mealworms out of my fridge. I believe he said something along the lines of, "Lauren, I've seen you run out of the bathroom screaming because there was a spider in the shower!".


----------

